
Terraform Plugin to order Dominos Pizza - blacksmythe
https://ndmckinley.github.io/terraform-provider-dominos/
======
Someone
Reminds me of _”What do you get if you send this code to a fully equipped
LaserWriter type such-and-so”_ from _Stump the Experts_
([https://en.everybodywiki.com/Stump_the_Experts#Sample_Questi...](https://en.everybodywiki.com/Stump_the_Experts#Sample_Questions))

------
bovermyer
I had no idea there were public APIs for this.

I have a new challenge for this weekend.

